# Όταν η Αφρική θυμίζει Ελλάδα!



## curry (Jan 29, 2009)

Γέλασα πολύ με αυτές τις φωτογραφίες στο site του BBC. Είναι φωτό που τράβηξαν επισκέπτες και ντόπιοι σε διάφορες αφρικανικές χώρες, σαν αυτές που συχνά κυκλοφορούν εδώ με forwards (πχ αυτοσχέδια πινακίδα σε αυλόπορτα: αγαπητοί διαρρήκτες, μην μπείτε τον κόπο, τα πήραν άλλοι πριν από σας).

Κορυφαίες για μένα είναι οι φωτό 4, 8, 9, 10, 11 και 12, χωρίς να σημαίνει ότι οι άλλες υστερούν.


----------



## sarant (Jan 29, 2009)

Εμένα τώρα, γιατί μου φαίνεται αποικιοκρατική αυτή η δημοσίευση του BBC; Θα είναι μάλλον παραξενιά μου.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jan 29, 2009)

sarant said:


> Εμένα τώρα, γιατί μου φαίνεται αποικιοκρατική αυτή η δημοσίευση του BBC; Θα είναι μάλλον παραξενιά μου.


Επειδή κάνεις απρεπή σχόλια για αναγνωρισμένους θεσμούς, η Λεξιλογία, αντί για διαγραφή του ποστ, θα σου καλύψει τρεις μέρες υποχρεωτική διαμονή στο Χίλτον Χοτέλ (Ουγκάντα) της φ.9.
:)


----------

